# Chocolate Bunnies: Do You Eat The Head or The Butt First?



## The Chameleon (May 23, 2014)

*THIS IS 100% SERIOUS AND IMPORTANT I SWEAR.*

My friends and I debate this frequently.
My friend Dakota, who is an ENFP, says she just scoops out the eyes and puts them on the table, so the bunny can watch as its body is devoured.
My friend Jolie, an ESTP, says she eats the butt first so the bunny can suffer longer.
So, what about you? Do you think it's related to your personality or frequent habits? And/or mental state? Explain your choice.
(Personally I eat the head first. The ears always taste better to me.)


----------



## Aha (Mar 6, 2014)

I eat it in a gulp so no other part is offended.


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

Head, because I never eat the whole bunny at once and if I ate the butt first I couldn't put it down properly anymore, it would fall over.  The bunny deserves its last honor.


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

Hearing someone confess to sucking the chocolate filling out the bunny's ass would make my day.


----------



## niss (Apr 25, 2010)

I don't eat chocolate bunnies. I don't eat peeps, either. But at least the peeps are cool to watch in the microwave.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## Kyora (Mar 17, 2013)

Head, so that it doesn't suffer x) But usually I finish it all in 5 minutes so... It doesn't suffer


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

I eat head first (or rather ears) because it's more protruding and it's simpler to take a first bite. Then I am reaping it apart with fingers and eat those parts like a cookie.


----------



## Bugs (May 13, 2014)

:shocked:


----------



## sassysquid (Jul 16, 2014)

I bite the first part that reaches my mouth, which depends on how I'm holding it, which depends on how I unwrapped it.

Do people actually plan out which side to eat first? haha


----------

